# No water going to toilet?



## turkeyboy

I woke up this morning to my toilet not flushing, I took the back off expecting the handle to have broken or something only to find there is NO water in the tank. The sink and the bath tub have water flow going to them. I have tried looking online, but I just am at a loss. 

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Turkeyboy:
Turn the valve off down there on the wall, get you a small bucket or empty trash can, unscrew the supply line from the toilet and point it into the bucket, turn the valve back on slightly to see if the supply line is clear.
If the supply line is clear and flows freely you have a problem with the valve in the tank. It may work by a ball that floats up, pushing in the center or the top of the valve to shut the water off. Or it could be a float that slides up a post causing a wire to push the actuator on top of the valve. 
You may have to go to the Home Depot, Lowes or walmart for a new valve that matches the old one. Take the old one off by unscrewing a rather flat nut off the bottom of the tank ( crescent wrench or channelock sized )and take it with you so they can help you with it.
The instructions come with the new one and shouldn't be any problem for you but, if you have trouble just post back and I will help you.
Glenn


----------



## Rustedbird

The ball float valves are old hat anyway. I've found complete rebuild kits for toilets for twenty bucks American.  Rebuilt one but also found the new 1.6 gallon flushers do work decently after getting an American Standard for free and installing it.  Last time I looked, they were at about a hundred bucks.


----------



## inspectorD

Glenn the plumber knows best. His plumbing advice is always right on the leak, or drip or any other "down sloped" catastrophe. The best part is he is retired....and usually answers right back. 
I would follow his advice like water flowin through a pipe, it will put the fire out.
I thought I lost my marbles once....turns out they where just rollin down the hill. I collected them at the bottom, they where out of round....go figure.


----------



## glennjanie

Thank you 'D':
I'm left wondering how I came to be over the hill when I never reached the top.
This is my last year of disability retirement and then surely I can be useful to someone. Maybe a Wal-Mart greeter or something.
Glenn


----------



## dekor8r2008

Glenn, I'm new here but just from this post it sounds like you know your stuff. I had a similar problem, but thankfully my friend who is a plumber was able to come over and fix it. He explained what he did, but for the life of me, I can't remember what he said. I'm bookmarking this post so I have it for future reference; or else, I'll just come back here and ask for your help!

On a side note, will your suggestion fix the problem completely or are there things I should watch out for that may suggest the issue is returning?


----------



## grassmanrx

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Turkeyboy:
> Turn the valve off down there on the wall, get you a small bucket or empty trash can, unscrew the supply line from the toilet and point it into the bucket, turn the valve back on slightly to see if the supply line is clear.
> If the supply line is clear and flows freely you have a problem with the valve in the tank. It may work by a ball that floats up, pushing in the center or the top of the valve to shut the water off. Or it could be a float that slides up a post causing a wire to push the actuator on top of the valve.
> You may have to go to the Home Depot, Lowes or walmart for a new valve that matches the old one. Take the old one off by unscrewing a rather flat nut off the bottom of the tank ( crescent wrench or channelock sized )and take it with you so they can help you with it.
> The instructions come with the new one and shouldn't be any problem for you but, if you have trouble just post back and I will help you.
> Glenn


What if the supply line is not clear?


----------



## bud16415

The post you quoted is quite old. 
The answer for the OP to your question would be there is something blocking the flow in the supply line and it would have to be fixed. The OP in this case had water to sink and shower so you could figure the problem is between where the toilet line branches off and the valve.


----------



## oldognewtrick

grassmanrx said:


> What if the supply line is not clear?



Do you have one of those small valves at the wall? If so, and you're not getting flow through the valve, you may need to replace the valve.

Oh yeah,  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## grassmanrx

Thx. Look like i will need a plumber...everything down to wall and still no water...sinks and shower work...maybe frozen pipe?  thx again for the quick response

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Home Repair mobile app


----------



## bud16415

Is it a outside wall? It's cold enough here to freeze pipes that's for sure was -13 f last night.


----------

